# Naive question... ovulating after the pill...?



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok, I never did any research or reading on fertility and such because I got pregnant on my first try with DS and that was that.

So... I am a little clueless, forgive me.

I went off the pill in Feb because it was making me sick and miserable (mini pill since DS is still nursing).

DH and I are "being careful". I got aunt flo back after 33 months as soon as I went off the pill.

A friend said to me... "ya know you can ovulate multiple times in a month after being on the pill for a while and then stopping. Be extra careful"

WHAT?







:

Is that true?


----------



## slowtime (Sep 25, 2006)

Bump!

I want someone better educated than I am to answer this. My instinct is that's crazy and untrue, but someone else should respond.

What I have heard about the first month off the pill, though, is that for some women, going off those hormones jump-starts ovulation. You don't ovulate multiple times, but you do ovulate. This may also be untrue - it was in some internet doctor article - but it's more believable to me than ovulating multiple times.

Are you sure your friend didn't mean you release multiple eggs? That also sounds untrue, but again, slightly more likely than multiple ovulation.


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know if it is true or not, but I also heard that you can have multiple ovulation after stopping the pill. I heard that women who get pregnant right after stopping the pill are more likely to have multiples. Also, they are more likely to have complications during the pregnancy. I have no idea if this true or not.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Women who get pregnant in the first cycle after they stop the pill are more likely to have multiples because your body is more likely to release more than one egg. I do not know if they are more likely to be released at the same time or twice during a cycle but it apparently makes you twice as likely to have twins as the normal rate for concieving twins.


----------

